# Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln



## Administrator (12. November 2010)

*Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung gefragt: Hier kannst Du deinen Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: http://www.pcgames.de/aid,798267


----------



## DestinysHand (12. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

3 Tage gezockt !
Bin jetzt nen lvl 21 WarMage!
Dummerweise habe ich auf Mittel angefangen.
Is leider grösstenteils zu einfach!
Werde wohl nochmal auf schwer zocken müssen.
Spielt sich wie eine Mischung aus Oblivion und Gothic.
Sieht sehr gut aus !
Coole Quests ,cooles Kampfsystem ,was allerdings hier oder da etwas schneller reagieren könnte.
Sehr coole Charaktere und auch was zum schmunzeln und staunen dazwischen !
Schöne raue Welt!
Geiles Game!
Wer mal wieder nen richtiges RPG zocken will muss sich das Game holen!
Aba bite keine Komplettlösungen ! xP


----------



## Shamander (12. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Macht wirklich Laune, vor allem weil die Nebenquests mehr sind als 'Töte 4 Wildschweine, Sammel 10 Blumen' etc.
Da man sich aber sehr lange mit den Nebenquests aufhalten kann und so schnell im Level aufsteigt, wird die Hauptquest ziemlich einfach, da Gegner nicht mitleveln wie bei Morrowind/Oblivion.


----------



## CrazyClash (15. November 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Wer oder was zum Teufel is "Arcania" ???  ... Two Worlds 2,...wirkich ein Paradebeispiel für ein klasse RPG !!!


----------



## quazar (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Wo auf dem Weg nach Hatmandor 8Kapitel 1 Teil 2) ist denn der Schleichpfad mit den vielen Kisten? Nach dem "grossen Tor" sind es doch nur ein paar Schritte bis zum Haupttor, und dazwischen habe ich keinen Pfad entdeckt. Weiss jemand weiter?


----------



## chguru (18. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

bin von two wordls total begeistert finde das es ein gelungenes rollenspiel ist. da könnten sich die macher von gothic 4 eine scheibe abschneiden


----------



## gigapit (23. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hoi Leute, ich finde diese Ruinen vom Schreiber Thome nicht um das Tintenfass zu finden im Kapitel 1 Teil 1 Danke für Hilfe.


----------



## Thoranor (28. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hat irgendwer schonmal den Endkampf geschafft? Irgendwas mach ich wohl gewaltig falsch, ich schaffe es noch nichtmal den ersten Magma-Krieger zu entfesseln. Feuerschutztränke wirken so gut wie garnicht, und richtig fies ist, daß der Schaden prozentual auf die Lebenspunkte geht, also je höher das Level, umso mehr Schaden verursacht ein Treffer von Cassara, und umso mehr Heiltränke werden benötigt, um wieder auf einen normalen Gesundheitslevel zu kommen. Phoenix-Zaubersprüche helfen bedingt, aber ich treffe Cassara trotzdem nicht, obwohl ich sie im Visier habe. 

Der aktuelle "Gold"-Patch hat immerhin meine Überlebenszeit um ungefähr 20 Sekunden verlängert, aber scheinbar reicht das immer noch nicht.

In allen Lösungsvorschlägen lese ich immer wieder, wie locker-flockig das eigentlich von der Hand gehen sollte, aber ich habe den Verdacht, daß alle Komplettlösungsschreiber entweder einen Cheat benutzt haben, oder den Text geschrieben haben, ohne selbst jemals den Endkampf erfolgreich zu bestreiten.

Tolles Spiel, Super Quests. Schöne Grafik. Fabelhafte Ideen. Gute Umsetzung. Mehr davon!

Aber das Pferderennen, und der Endkampf sind wirklich ätzend. Immerhin, das Pferderennen ging nach dem 5. Versuch, aber beim Endkampf hab ich jetzt nach 30 erfolglosen Versuchen schlichtweg keinen Bock mehr. 

Der gefühlte Schwierigkeitsgrad in allen übrigen Quests war absolut ok, manchmal sogar ein wenig zu leicht. Aber dann so ein Spaßkiller zum Schluß. Schade drum, meine Motivation, das Spiel nochmal durchzuzocken, geschweige denn, Cassara doch noch mit weiteren 40-60 Versuchen endlich "irgendwie" zu erwischen, ist hiermit zunichte gemacht worden. Also ab in die Rumpelkiste, und warten auf Dragon Age II. 

Gute Jagd allerseits!


----------



## volvo10 (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hi Gamer, wie kommt man vom Turm nach Alsorna zurück.
Game ist bisher OK.
Danke EUCH


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*



volvo10 schrieb:


> Hi Gamer, wie kommt man vom Turm nach Alsorna zurück.
> Game ist bisher OK.
> Danke EUCH



Teleport?


----------



## Vordack (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

@Game

Ich find es eigentlich echt gut, nur zu einfach bzw das Kampsystem ist nicht ausgereift^^

Ich Spiele es auf Mittel und bin schon lvl 25, hab also keine Lust noch mal von vorne anzufangen. Bin auf 2 Hand spezialisiert. Bis jetzt hatzte ich ein paar schwere Kämpfe wo ich neu laden musste da ich es nicht sofort schaffte...

- mit lvl 2 Riesenameisen
- die Tusse mit der langen Waffe aufm Leuchtturm
- der Kampf gegen die Werbieste in der Arena
- der Kampf mit dem Typen auf der Orchöhle unter dem Wasserfall

Aller anderen Kämpfe entlocken mir nicht mal ein gähnen, die meissten sind Onehitters oder Dauergeklicke. Wenn man schnell genug klickt kommen diese Steingolems (die mmer in 2er Paaren auftreten) nicht zum Schlag und lassen sich auch easy töten. Genau so mit der Leuchtturmtusse - auf ganz nahkamp und dauergeklicke (Mit ihrer Stabwaffe kann sie da ncihts tun).

Auf der anderen Seite, bei diesen Riesenskorpionviechern kamm ich anfangs nur weiter wenn ich meine Schläge perfekt auf seine abgestiommt hatte, das war wieder toll. 

Sind sehr gut Ansätze im Kampfsystem  - muss aber noch verfeinert werden.

Ich schätze als Magier ist es schwerer - aber das Magiesystem soll ja auch zu wünschen übrig lassen.

Ansonsten finde ich es echt gelungen. Freu mich auf Teil 3^^

Ach ja, ich hatte im Spiel das Gefühl das man am Anfang echt auf alles aufpassen muss (gut), aber sehr schnell zu stark wird. Das fand ich noch negativ. Allerdings wäre ein längeres Spiel mit der tiefe/Dichte echt ein Wunschtraum.


----------



## volvo10 (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*



Vordack schrieb:


> volvo10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Hi Gamer, wie kommt man vom Turm nach Alsorna zurück.
> ...


DANKE! Aber auf der Karte gibt es Alsorna nicht!!!


----------



## Vordack (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Wieso hast Du Danke groß geschrieben? Was ist Alsorna?

Ich bin am WE das erste mal durch den langen Tunnel zum "Turm". Am Tunnelausgang war ein Tekleporter mit dem man sich in alle Gegenden Teleprotieren kann wo man vereits war.

Auf der Teleprotkarte kann man rein- und rauszommen (Mausrad) und sie ziehen (Maustaste gedrückt halten).

Ach ja^^, es wäre hilfreicher genau zu beschreiben wo Du hinwillst (kenn nicht alle Namen auswendig, also z.B: Orkinsel oder so) als so viele Ausrufezeichen zu verwenden. Die helfen nicht weiter.

edit: Als ich am Turm fertig war, habe ich mich mit dem Teleporter zur Orkinsel teleportiert. Musst Du mit der Zoomstufe der Karte rumspielen, er bewegt sie nciht bei jeder Stufe.


----------



## McSryaber (13. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hilfe ich habe ein Problem. Habe in den Sümpfen den Schmied nicht retten können und jetzt weis ich nicht wo die metalspitze für die Krypta ist. was soll ich bos tun?


----------



## kingphill (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*



McSryaber schrieb:


> Hilfe ich habe ein Problem. Habe in den Sümpfen den Schmied nicht retten können und jetzt weis ich nicht wo die metalspitze für die Krypta ist. was soll ich bos tun?



hi ich hab das gleiche problem wie du 
hab zwar die stelle gefunden wo die spitze sein sollte aber sie ist da nicht was soll ich machen


----------



## Iron883 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hy Krieger, bin in Hatmandor, war bei BASEL sollte dem YERSKE (Typ in der Kneipe) folgen und beobachten! In der Kanalisation angekommen stehen wir beide nun vor dem verschlossenen Gitter!
Was ist schiefgelaufen?


----------



## crashoverride (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*



Iron883 schrieb:


> Hy Krieger, bin in Hatmandor, war bei BASEL sollte dem YERSKE (Typ in der Kneipe) folgen und beobachten! In der Kanalisation angekommen stehen wir beide nun vor dem verschlossenen Gitter!
> Was ist schiefgelaufen?



Schonmal probiert das Gitter einfach zu öffnen ??


----------



## Iron883 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

Hy Leute, hat sich erledigt! 
Klar hab ichs vorher probiert, war immer ein Schloß!
Warum ich jetzt durch konnte is mir nich klar, aber egal bin jetzt wieder im Spiel.


----------



## Athuron (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Komplettlösung - Two Worlds 2 Komplettlösung: Tipps und Tricks zu allen Kapiteln*

kann man eigentlich auch auf der insel wo sich der sumpf befindet auch noch rumlaufen? komme da irgendwie nicht raus(nachdem die sumpf-qs alle erledigt sind) - und das 4. kapitel zu machen wär sinnlos da char noch viel zu klein


----------



## Mucki00 (24. Februar 2012)

Ich kann bei den Sümpfen den Teleportstein einfach nicht benutzen! Dabei ist die Barriere schon kaputt. Ist  das ein bug?!?
hattet ihr das auch schonmal?


----------



## Mucki00 (24. Februar 2012)

Hat sich erledigt, hab den Pfad aus dem sumpf nicht gesehen


----------



## Lasco75 (21. März 2012)

Ich finde die Metallspitze der Krypta nicht obwohl ich am selben punkt stande wie in der karte beschrieben dem Schmied habe ich schon gerettet. Kann wer helfen ?


----------



## Kay2002 (9. August 2012)

Wo bekomme ich eine Armbrust her?


----------

